# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  New and Tasty restaurant in .

## McBriGuy

*Island Vibes* 
Turntable junction 
Flemington NJ 08822

This New and little place near us is so good.  
If you find yourself Halfway between NYC and PhillyPa 
Check it out..

----------

